# 440 hz cause stress, conversion to 432 is the perfect for human.



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

How many knows this information?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

400 hz add's graininess to the sound.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I have been knowledgeable of Solfeggio tones for quite awhile now. I truly believe that anyone who has spent most of their lives pursuing audio perfection, has a strong intuitive sense of how influential sound waves are to the human body and spirit. Sound waves can heal or they can destroy, the wavelength and the intent of the sound wave is the key.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

sqnut said:


> 400 hz add's graininess to the sound.


Ok, I'm talking about a conspiracy that some Elite years ago changed the recordings from 432hz to 440hz. They know how to divide everything, "divide and conquer". By doing this conversion they divide mind and soul. They divide the chakras of the human body and it's have to be something evil, that we the borregomatrix, granja humana doesn't know nothing about it.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

hot9dog said:


> I have been knowledgeable of Solfeggio tones for quite awhile now. I truly believe that anyone who has spent most of their lives pursuing audio perfection, has a strong intuitive sense of how influential sound waves are to the human body and spirit. Sound waves can heal or they can destroy, the wavelength and the intent of the sound wave is the key.


Correct, at least you're awake!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

boricua69 said:


> Correct, at least you're awake!


And I'm stoned....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what frequencies make me uneasy so I cut them out. Leads to the laid back tune I'm known for more times than not.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

There's a sample at 432 and 440 on the linked page. I feel 432 is indeed more melodious. There's an almost metallic sharpness on the 440 file. Am I the only one to notice it?

https://acousticengineering.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/pitch-shifting-to-432-hz-doesnt-improve-music/


----------



## Fernpatch (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't see the issue myself. Yes 440hz is a sharp almost biting tone all by itself but as a whole i don't see how it is harmful.

In case it matters I know exactly what 440hz sounds like because that is the resonance of the tuning fork I keep in my bag with my bass guitar.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Meh, this MORE than cancels it out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

rxonmymind said:


> Meh, this MORE than cancels it out.


With open pipes out the back?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

A 440 with B1 heads, prostock style manifold and upsweept headers.... this is the foundation for all Mopar day dreams.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

440 pitch is "concert A" - the standard tuning note for stringed instruments in symphonies since the dawn of time. If you are a violinist, it is ingrained in your head. Is it harsh on its own? Eh, sure...but not nearly as bad as an open E string. I smell conspiracy theory.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> With open pipes out the back?


I don't know about open.No sneaking away at night. Lol. But the 440 I could listen to that tune all day every day of the year.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

hot9dog said:


> A 440 with B1 heads, prostock style manifold and upsweept headers.... this is the foundation for all Mopar day dreams.


You nailed it. I could drive that forever.


----------



## Vman455 (Nov 7, 2009)

benny z said:


> 440 pitch is "concert A" - the standard tuning note for stringed instruments in symphonies since the dawn of time. If you are a violinist, it is ingrained in your head. Is it harsh on its own? Eh, sure...but not nearly as bad as an open E string. I smell conspiracy theory.


Not since the dawn of time; only since the middle of the twentieth century. Still, many European and American orchestras tune to A=442Hz. Fisk includes a tuning stop on their concert hall organs somewhere around A=437, since as the other instruments are played they warm up and the pitch rises over the course of a concert, eventually meeting the organ's 440. And prior to the invention of the tuning fork, pitch standards were all over the place.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

dude, you're from champaign?

i'm your neighbor in bloomington.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

It is a very interesting subject.. 



Omega432™ » The Importance of 432Hz Music


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

This is ridiculous. OP you are outcho damn mind son


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

On the Santa Monica Pier there is a guy who plays music based on 432 being in the background 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

chefhow said:


> On the Santa Monica Pier there is a guy who plays music based on 432 being in the background
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does he have a tin-foil hat too, like mine?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Does he have a tin-foil hat too, like mine?




It's funny, I talked to him and he seemed well educated and very nice but he was way out there and very paranoid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just YouTube meditation music and you'll see a lot of different frequencies most for different reasons. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazychile (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't believe it was any conspiracy to tune to 440, it probably happened for other reasons. Why would someone intentionally try to make music less listenable.

There is a new product coming out (probably late this year) from Schiit Audio (Yes, pronounced SH!t) that will supposedly fix this issue, or at least do something along those lines. Schiit is completely legit and makes some great products, several that I own. The digital guy in Schiit is Mike Moffat and he is pretty much the pioneer of the modern day D/A converter for consumer use. 

Anyone ever hear of "Theta Digital"? well, that was Mike and he was the dude in the 90's when Theta made great stuff. This new gizmo only has a working name of "Manhattan Project" and they've been pretty secretive about it, but lately Mike (Baldr) has leaked some teasers over on SBAF and Head-fi.

Schiit Audio, Headphone amps and DACs made in USA.

no...it's not on the website yet. Like I said it's still in development.


----------

